# Barn Fresh 1937 Elgin Blue Bird



## npence (Aug 25, 2010)

My dreams and prayers have came true today. Got this Barn Fresh 1937 Elgin Blue Bird. The king of all bikes in my opinion.  



[/url]


[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


[/url]
[

[/url]


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats and what a beauty. You can't leave us all hanging without the full story on how you aquired the bike do tell!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 25, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   NICE   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats~~!!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 25, 2010)

W o W !!  That has got to be the barn find of the year!  CONGRATS on a GREAT bike !  

I agree, Ya can't leave us hangin' with out the STORY!  

Please tell...


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 25, 2010)

Barn fresh indeed.


----------



## chriscokid (Aug 25, 2010)

JUST .......*WOW* nice find...... lets hear the story


----------



## JOEL (Aug 25, 2010)

Great Score !!! Looks great just as it is.


----------



## npence (Aug 25, 2010)

The front fork is bent that is one thing I would like to fix. But im sure it will be awhile before I can afford to restore it. The story goes, Just meet a guy and he recently bought a house with a big barn and within the barn was this bike and he wanted to know if I would be interested in the old bike that was left inside. so I said sure I will take a look at it figuring it would be a 60's junk bike but boy was I shocked what I seen he failed to mention it was a bluebird. and after some wheeling and dealing with him it ended up in the back of the truck and I was on my way home smiling ear to ear.


----------



## t4man (Aug 25, 2010)

Good for you! I love to hear these "find" stories. That is awesome. I think if it was mine I'd put some tires on it and leave it as is. 

I'm not sure I could contain myself if I found that.

Aweomse!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Aug 25, 2010)

The only thing I see missing is the bluebird on the front fender, simply amazing!


----------



## npence (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes it is missing fender ornament, tires, and weights on end of pedals, and the mouse light was an option back then missing cover. and the chain guard was an option to I believe. if any one has the missing parts please let me know.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 25, 2010)

I have never seen one before, its quite unusual and unique in how they designed its over all form. I like the integral speedometer on the tank and the flaired fenders.


----------



## yewhi (Aug 25, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck trying to get some sleep tonight. All you will be thinking about is 37 Elgin Bluebird over and over and over. Talk about anxiety overload!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome it just goes to show you never know what your going to find with any given lead...If it were me I'd clean it, grease it, add tires/tubes, ride it and find the missing parts when you can. I wouldn't restore it! BUT I know it's personal preference. Please keep us posted with updated pics.


----------



## chitown (Aug 25, 2010)

Think of all those years that this bike and other old "junk" sit day after day, year after year waiting to be found. Glad to hear it made it to a proper home where it will be appreciated. A nice hand polish and wax would make it look splendid. Great job and Great find!


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 25, 2010)

> Good luck trying to get some sleep tonight. All you will be thinking about is 37 Elgin Bluebird over and over and over.




If I'd have found it, it would be sleeping in bed with me for a night or two. Not sure how I'd explain that to my wife though.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 26, 2010)

That is just an incredible find. I am glad that there are some still out there to be found. That is my dream bike !


----------



## akikuro (Aug 26, 2010)

He Shoots...He Scores. Congrats on a great find


----------



## MartyW (Aug 26, 2010)

Great find Congrats! I too would not restore it.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 26, 2010)

I am not worthy! You are now a king of collecting! I thought that 3 wheeled suspension bike in the other thread was a once in a lifetime find, nope, it wasn't!. This is! Congrats on winning the bike lotto!


----------



## slowroller1842 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow... incredible!!!  It's so great to know that not only are cool old bikes still hiding out, waiting to be discovered, but super rare, Holy Grail bikes are still out there!  There are a couple of books that compile stories of epic car and motorcycle barn finds (The Vincent In The Barn being one).  It would be great to see a bicycle edition as well.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!! Love it, they look so small though, I'd guess anyone over six feet would be pretty cramped trying to ride it.


----------



## npence (Aug 26, 2010)

well Im 6' 4" so I will let you know how it rides once I get some tires on it.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 26, 2010)

That bike absolutely deserves a full, professional restoration.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lrggarge (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!!!! Now that will help to explain to wife that barn diving is actually worth it


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont think my dreams are that good. I think it looks great and should be cleaned, lubed and preserved as a survivor. Then ride it all the time!


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 26, 2010)

I know there are differing opinions about leaving original bikes, well, original, vs. restoring, but I have to say what's been said a thousand times before, that "They're only original once!"  And I think it DESERVES to be kept ORIGINAL!!  Gently clean it and repack etc. and PRESERVE that beauty!  Oh yeah, and ride it!


----------



## OldRider (Aug 26, 2010)

AMEN OldBikes! I would not even dream of restoring it, its beautiful just as it is. Dust it off, wipe it down, clean and polish and enjoy it for what it is, a beautiful old Elgin!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 26, 2010)

I would insure that with lords of london.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2010)

So, is your private message box smoking from overload with offers of cash, everything in the collection and the first born kid?

If you should ever decide to sell it, Go for a public auction and give everybody a chance at it.

I know, but somebody had to make an offer. It's just way too awesome not to say,
" Hey! neat bike, do ya want to sell it?"


----------



## npence (Aug 26, 2010)

I figured I would have at least a couple of people offering money for it. but I haven't I figured for most people this is a dream bike that they will never sell and That is why no one has asked. 
Blue Bird NOT FOR SALE. still cant believe I have it trying to talk the wife into letting me bring it into the house tried to tell her this more then a bike it is ART.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 26, 2010)

What??????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's not even in the house???????????

I'd be checking the locks on the garage door fifty times before I went to bed.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 26, 2010)

Make it look like this one and she might let you keep it in the house : )
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bike-1936-Elgin...d-Bicycle-/230509650216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2010)

When I first started dating my wife, I had a bike mounted on the wall of my apartment, and she looked at it like it was a Jackson Pollack. I just said to her that if I had to explain it, she would never understand. That moment was almost a deal breaker. Well we got married and moved into a house, and it took a long time to get her to come around on having a bike on display in the house. The way I did it was a Tan and Brown two tone 1940 Schwinn Autocycle Special. It matched the Mocha Brown paint in the room that it was to be displayed in, so she went for it. You just need to paint one of your rooms Robins Egg Blue and I bet she will go for it.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 26, 2010)

Unbelievable. Very ecstatic to hear there's still hope for the big dream of the perfect find in todays world. Beautiful!!! Happy for you.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 26, 2010)

Unbelievable. Very ecstatic to hear there's still hope for the big dream of the perfect find in todays world. Beautiful!!! Happy for you.  

Definitely keep the patina. It has a great story to tell just the way it is. Of coarse put some tires on it, grease it up and give it spin! Enjoy it!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 26, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Make it look like this one and she might let you keep it in the house : )
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bike-1936-Elgin-BLUEBIRD-Original-restored-Bicycle-/230509650216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0



Very true our wives like em shiny but resist the urge to restore it you will be glad you did


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 27, 2010)

The great debate...to restore or not.  I am with you guys as far them being original only once for sure and I try to live by that rule but, in this case, just by looking at the pictures, this one seems to be borderline to me. The paint is really thin and allot of it is missing and the chrome is pretty much shot. In my mind, a restoration would preserve this bike for many more years which, in my mind, is the right thing to do.  Who knows, it may clean up nice. I have taken some bikes that looked pretty bad and with some elbow grease, they turned out nice. Whatever the owner decides to do, it is a great find and i would love to have it in my collection : )


----------



## teisco (Aug 27, 2010)

I found a Blue Bird once but it was stuck in the grill of my truck after coming home from a long, long drive to look at a rusty old bike worth 10 bucks.


----------



## Rookie (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats dude, looks pretty sick.


----------



## popawheelie (Aug 27, 2010)

Good for you. It's nice to see good fortune coming to a member of our group. I saw my first one in person three weeks ago and I've owned classics for 30 years. Rarer than hens' teeth.
Hope the price you paid was better than expected.


----------



## tjprunty (Aug 28, 2010)

That is a neat story.  So what is the value of a bike like that?


----------



## OldRider (Aug 28, 2010)

tjprunty said:


> That is a neat story.  So what is the value of a bike like that?




One was sold on ebay about a month ago for 13,000 dollars.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 28, 2010)

No..that one didnt sell. The starting bid was $13K but it didnt get any bids.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm certain it sold, it had about 6 or 7 bids, I remember that clearly.


----------



## tjprunty (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw that on ebay also.  I think it ended at 13855.    I have a 1941 Men's Elgin Deluxe that I posted a picture of under "Help with value of a bike" that I am trying to figure out an estimate of what it is worth.


----------



## 53Phantom (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh..ok. I guess I missed that one. This is the one I was thinking of that did not sell. http://cgi.ebay.com/Bike-1936-Elgin...d-Bicycle-/230509650216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
I wonder what the total production was on those Bluebirds ?


----------



## npence (Aug 29, 2010)

OldRider said:


> I'm certain it sold, it had about 6 or 7 bids, I remember that clearly.




That was Jesse James blue bird and it was all original and yes it did sell for just under $14,000. ive seen them sell restored between 10 to 15,000.


----------



## npence (Aug 30, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for giving me such great feedback on this bike. Im going to keep it original for now. but Im going to go on the search for some of the missing parts like the Kickstand, Fender ornament, and thumb screw on tank. if you know where I can find any of these parts please let me know thanks, Nate


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2010)

come on already!! put some tires on it and get some photos of it rollin in the hood!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anyway that's what I want to see.


----------



## frostmanbikes@gmail.com (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm drooling !!!!


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 1, 2010)

me too! scooby


----------



## JC Higgins guy (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW!! NICE find!! if you DO restore it make SURE you do exactly RIGHT!! I would love to find something like that! I would get it ridable, and just keep it and enjoy it. thats what they are for!! again very nice!


----------



## npence (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got some Rubber on the BlueBird Allstate white walls. My next step is to straighten the forks and lube her up and take a ride.  
]

[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 6, 2010)

y'all...a dandy bike to be sure...curious what is the serial # on th bottom of the hanger....i have a 35 /B 98 N 11857 the underside of the front fork has a coresponding #....ride the hell of it....bd


----------



## npence (Sep 7, 2010)

Hobo Bill said:


> y'all...a dandy bike to be sure...curious what is the serial # on th bottom of the hanger....i have a 35 /B 98 N 11857 the underside of the front fork has a coresponding #....ride the hell of it....bd




my serial number is B50720


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations.  One awesome bike to be sure.  I love restored bikes, but it would be just incredible either way.

Tim Newmeyer 
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 30, 2010)

When you start riding it resist the urge to jump ramps and pull wheelies at all costs. 
I have a 21st century 18spd import mountain bike I will trade even up. Give it some thought. 

Fantastic... I can only repeat the accolades already given. 

I do agree with keeping it in the house, you might even consider building a bike safe for your find.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2010)

This bike really does have beautiful lines!! I usually opt to leave original... but this one is screaming to be restored!
Wonderful adoption!
Cheers, bri.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 14, 2011)

It's incredible that bikes like this still turn up every once in a while. If you think about this one, do you think that it was put away right after the front fork was bent? The boy was probably afraid to ride it (make a turn and your foot will clip the fender) and there it stayed all these years. It would probably account for the fact that it's in the physical shape it's in. Just the paint deteriation from sitting all these years.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Mar 14, 2011)

Great find ! I would not even consider restoring it. It is beautiful as is, PERFECT PATINA ... just add tires and enjoy.


----------



## npence (Mar 14, 2011)

And that is what I have done and love riding it. and thanks for all the great feedback.



[/url]


----------



## partsguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought I'd mention I saw this in person in awhile ago....I was trying so hard not to drool over this. Oh, I can't wait to see it when you find a power source for the tank.-just to be in the presence of this machine-simply amazing.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have kids, it's a great piece of history to pass down to them........

fred


----------



## Kris Blake (Apr 5, 2011)

Here in California, we have very few BARNS yet every ad says the bicycle is a "Barn Find". (thought I'd share my frustration)
This bicycle is a "find" to the 'enth degree! Holy SHNYKEEZ! God bless you!!!!! AWESOME!
We all know the worth but how much did you get it for, THAT is the million dollar question!

Congratulations!
One last question... can I have it?
 Kris


----------



## npence (Apr 5, 2011)

Just put it this way I guy wanted a new Riding lawnmower so that is what I bought him for the bike. and sorry this will always be mine.


----------



## Bicycle Man (Jun 24, 2011)

Will you sell your barn fresh 1937 elgin blue bird?


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 24, 2011)

Uhhhh,


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, how cool to know there are still bikes like this out there waiting to be discovered!! I found my bluebird in a similar way, and it was the dream of a lifetime, I had wanted one for almost 30 years. I will post photos some day soon.. I'm still working on it. My forks were bent too, and it was a pain in the butt to straighten them, but it's coming along. 

I was not able to find a suitable fender ornament for my bike, so a guy with a dead nuts original bike agreed to loan me his, and I made a gorgeous copy that's dead-on just like an original, size, plating and all. I have one extra left if you decide to complete your bike, just drop me a line.

Looks like your bike is very compete too.. wow, good for you!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 30, 2011)

Simply amazing!


----------



## chimo58 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, will you be interested in selling your bike? Thanks and email me back at irma5438@sbcglobal.net


----------

